# AGM photo



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did anyone take any photographs at the AGM? We're after a high res picture for the magazine urgently if anyone has one. Could you please send it me direct to my email address?

editor @ ttoc.co.uk (remove spaces)

Thanks,
John


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi John,

I think I've got a couple if it's not too late but they weren't very good. The best ones were of Nick getting his birthday cake.

Let me know if it's still within time and I'll send it over if it's suitable.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Too late for the magazine I'm afraid but we could do with one for the website 

Cheers,
John
editor @ ttoc.co.uk


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OK I'll get one sorted tomorrow. Shame I didn't spot the thread earlier


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No worries Paul. As it happens we couldn't fit the AGM report in but we did print a link to the website


----------

